# Immediate ratings



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

This is the second time this has happened to me and I don't understand it. I just competed my shift which I thought went very smoothly. I worked for 4 hours and did 7 rides. My car was just washed, directions were perfect, water provided and I was as courteous as a graduate from Emily Post. When I got home, I logged on to see my day total and flipped when I saw my rating was 4.0 for the day. (I'm a 4.8 overall) The last time this happened, my rating went up by the next morning so I'm hoping that will happen again. We rate pax as they exit to get back online for the next rider. Is it common for them to wait till later to rate the driver? Boy, I wish we could get some feedback as our ratings are so important to our standing with Uber and I can't imagine why I ended up with a 4.0.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Was the water chilled Perrier?


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

That was the laugh I needed. I'll keep in mind that higher ratings come with carbonation.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Some pax think 4 is a great rating... Give a few thousand rides, then your average will be between 4.7-4.8 most likely.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Andy Fielder said:


> The last time this happened, my rating went up by the next morning so I'm hoping that will happen again..


There is your answer ^^^


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I would have thought 4 out of 5 was A-OK too if I wasn't on the driver side of this obsessing on deactivation. I've got to navigate the Uber site better to track my total number of rides thus far. My only scolding was on not picking up an Uberpool pax the first time I saw the ping and didn't quite get it. I've been invited twice to their Westwood office to take an actual class with a human instructor on the finer points of Uberpooling. I've also had two emails warning me to buy supplemental insurance for the time I'm in my car with the app on en route to a pick up or waiting for a ping. They said California law is changing on 7/1 making it a little tougher on rideshare drivers. I take it my insurance doesn't cover me at all while I Uber.


----------



## UberFodder (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm rating you a 3, simply on the fact that you are in LA


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Ironically, I will be in Boston this week for my main job where it looks like you are from. Amsoil Uber Connect was correct. It was up to 4.67 this morning so heading in the right direction. On my other questions, if I had looked around this excellent forum some more, I would have found many references to the insurance deal here in CA.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd give ya 5 stars for Not going to the principals office, but then 180 so we can read your intel after words.

Although in your defense, that weekly summery is confusing.

How can I have X amount of 5 star trips out of 50-64 rated trips when I don't have that amount of trips in a week? Oh ya, uber math.

Also when you take a day off, check them that night, as they will catch up, so to speak.

What is amusing and proves pax haven't done the rating is when it shows 0.0 on the 1 day and say 3 trips. Well thats how ya know 3 haven't requested another trip and done the rating.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Who is the principal? Travis Kalanick? I've heard he's very hands on but getting personally involved in our ratings is really going the extra mile. I was being a dummy not realizing they only rate when they request their next ride. That may be why drunk twentysomethings on the way home from striking out at the bar might give you your lowest ratings.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't worry about your rating. Don't waste your energy thinking & worrying about it. Just pretend it's not there. Just do these 3 things: smile often, be punctual, & don't get lost. U do these 3 things consistently, u will be OK!


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Good advice, UberDesson. I love my $60 Garmin as my essential Uber tool. I've moved on to wonder about how much that new supplemental insurance is going to cost us. I really would like to meet some other drivers in person and am looking forward to the next how to Uberpool class in Westwood as a chance to do that. I also am looking forward to my first long road trip. I keep wondering if anybody gets in the car and requests Las Vegas or Palm Springs. Even with the deadhead back, I'd love to see the total.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

They can rate you right when the ride ends. Learned that tonight. A pax showed me he rated me 5 stars and another pax told me that she does it when the trip ends as well.


----------

